# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοDVD Αυτοκινήτου] Δεν εχω ηχο στο gps στο 2din του αμαξιιου οταν ανάβω την μηχανη!!

## 1kost1

Γεια  σας θα σας παρακαλούσα πολύ να μου δώσετε τα φώτα σας γιατί έχω σκάσει  με αυτό.. έχω πάρει εδώ και ένα χρόνο από έξω από τον Αλή αυτό το  συγκεκριμένο € 331,60  20%OFF | Android 8.1 Car Radio DVD Navigation  Multimedia Player For Honda Civic Hatchback 2013 2014 2015 Auto Audio  GPS Bluetooth Stereo
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/d6Gilc4     που η αντιπροσωπεία της honda Με έστειλε σε έναν ηλεκτρολόγο και μου  το πέρασε αλλά αντιμετωπίζω αυτό το πρόβλημα που το έχω βάλει σε βιντεάκι  με το που ανοίγω τη μηχανή το GPS δεν έχει ήχο ούτε και τα βίντεο η το  YouTube παρά μόνο το ραδιόφωνο παίζει κανονικά.... Κάποιος μου είπε ότι  έχει πρόβλημα η σύνδεση που την έκανε ηλεκτρολόγος άλλος μου είπε δεν  ξέρει... Υπάρχει κάποια λύση;; τι προτείνετε εσείς;;; Και μεταξύ των  άλλων προβλημάτων σε πάρα πολύ αραιά διαστήματα αυτόματα σβήνει και  ξανανοίγει σαν να μην πατάει το φισακι της παροχής καλά..... ( Αυτό να  συμβεί μία φορά το τετράμηνο... Επανάληψη όμως και μετά φτιάχνει μόνο  του...)
 Κάποια ιδέα; κάποια πρόταση;;;

 (Αυτοκίνητο honda civic το καινούργιο)..
Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή!!!  :Confused1: 

     ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ κ το ανέβασα το προβλημα μου στο youtube. Με αυτήν την διεύθυνσηβ¦.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9v_yP_Q9V0

  Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε;;;;

----------


## @Vagelis@

παραξενο προβλημα.
ερωτησεις:
1. επειδη διαβασα οτι υποστηριζει λειτουργια dual zone, δλδ ανοιγμα 2 εφαρμογων μαζι (π.χ μουσικη  + gps)
και βλεπω οτι την εκτελει, υπαρχει στο μενου καποια ρυθμιση γι'αυτο ? ...το manual τι λεει ? το εχεις να το ανεβασεις να το διαβασουμε ?
2. δοκιμασες (πραγματικα) να ενεργοποιησεις ΜΟΝΟ το gps και μετα να βαλεις μπροστα το αμαξι ? .. τι κανει τοτε ?
3. με ταυτοχρονη αναπαραγωγη μουσικης (οχι ραδιοφωνου) + gps κανει το ιδιο ?
4. οταν βγαλεις το κλειδι και σβησει το αμαξι, μετα στο ανοιγμα το ραδιοφωνο κραταει ρυθμισεις, ωρα κτλ ?

εγω παντως, θα ξεκινουσα ΠΡΩΤΑ απο την αποκατασταση του περιοδικου, αλλα σοβαρου θεματος που αναφερεις ως δευτερευον.
πρεπει να λυσεις μια και καλη το ζητημα του κλεισιματος ξαφνικα.
πρεπει να πας σε εγκαταστατη ηχοσυστηματων και οχι σε ηλεκτρολογο αυτοκινητων.
δυο περιπτωσεις υπαρχουν:
1. προβλημα (ισως και σοβαρο) στη μητρικη του ηχοσυστηματος
2. τραγικη συνδεσμολογια κατα την εγκατασταση.

----------


## 1kost1

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου φίλε αν κ είμαι αρκετά προβληματισμένος κ αγχωμένος για αυτό το θέμα. Το μανουλ δεν γράφει κ πολλά, παρά τα άκρως βασικά στις ρυθμίσεις που ουσιαστικά είναι ένα με λίγες σελίδες μεταφρασμένο στα Αγγλικά κ τίποτα άλλο. Τα περισσότερα να βρήκα ψάχνοντας κ επειδή έχει κ Ελληνικό μενού τα περισσότερα ήταν εύκολα να τα ρυθμίσω. Θα προσπαθήσω να το βρω να το σκαναρω να σας το δείξω¦.. αν κ δεν έχει σχεδόν τίποτα το αξιόλογο να δείτε.
  ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ ώρα ρυθμίσεις κ ότι άλλο υπάρχει με το κλείσιμο κ το άνοιγμα του αμαξιού δεν έχω κανένα εκεί πρόβλημα. 
  2ο δοκίμασα κ με ανοιχτό το αμάξι να ενεργοποιήσω το gps που εκεί συμβαίνει ένα περιεγο θέμα. ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ το gps (η φωνή) κ όταν προχωρήσω κ στο διάστημα θελήσω να σταματήσω έστω μια στάση κ να βάλω το κλειδί στο «Ι» (δηλαδή να σβήσω την μηχανή μόνο δουλεύοντας όλα τα ηλεκτρικά κ μετά το ξανά βάλω μπροστά. ΔΕΝ έχει φωνή!!!!!πάλι μουγκό!!!Το ίδιο γίνεται με τα αρχεία βίντεο, μουγκά!!!! Ράδιο τέλειο, όλα τα αλλαβ¦..τιποτα!!! έχω ενεργοποιημένα τα δεδομένα κ να παίρνει μέσω του κινητού μουβ¦.. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! Το ίδιο!!!! Ουσιαστικά δουλεύει ΜΟΝΟ όταν είναι ανοιχτή η μηχανή στην θέση κλειδιού της μηχανής στο «ΙΙ» :Confused1: 

  Όσο για το άνοιγμα κ κλείσιμο που κάνει λες κ δεν παταει η φύσα της παροχήςβ¦β¦. Το έχω αφήσει για δευτερεύον το θέμα αυτό μιας κ το κάνει αραιά¦..
  Δεν ξέρω που το πάω;;;; κβ¦..κακα τα ψέματα όπου κ να το πάω πάλι ξήλωμα από την αρχή κ άλλα 100 ευρώ!!!! 
  Να έκανε τόσο τραγικά λάθη ο ηλεκτρολόγος που το εγκατέστησε;;; (πέρσι τέτοιο καιρό να έβαλα) κ από την αρχή το ίδιοβ¦.. κ όταν του το είπα το πρόβλημα μου ειπεβ¦..αοριστα, θα δούμε¦.. φταίει το σύστημαβ¦.. έκανα ότι ήταν κ θέλω άλλα χρήματα να το ξανά βγάλω κλπβ¦.. προτιμώ να πάω σε άλλον να δώσω ξανά χρήματα παρά σε αυτόν που κυριολεκτικά τότε είχε δουλειά κ το ξεπέταξε στα γρήγορα¦.. :Confused1: 
  Ταυτόχρονη μουσική πχ φλασακι ήχου με gps δεν το έχω κάνει¦.. κυρίως ακούω ράδιο.

----------


## @Vagelis@

επειδη, το θεμα του ''ξαφνικου θανατου'' ειναι σοβαρο και υπαρχουν πιθανοτητες να ξεκινανε απο εκει τα υπολοιπα προβληματα,
σου προτεινω να ξεκινησεις απο εκει.
αν καταλαβα καλα, σου στοιχισε 100€ η τοποθετηση της πηγης στο οχημα ???
εμ τοτε, εσυ δεν πηγες σε ηλεκτρολογο... σε χασαπη πηγες !
θα ρισκαρω δημοσια μια προβλεψη:
ο κυριος αυτος εχει παρει θετικη τροφοδοσια ή και γη, απο λαθος σημειο.
μη σε ξεγελαει οτι αναβει το μηχανημα.. εχω δει εγκατασταση με τροφοδοσια απο καλωδιο που προερχονταν απο το τυλιγμα ενος ρελε.
η πηγη αναβε και μολις αυξανες την ενταση, εκοβε λες και εκαιγε ασφαλεια.
πηγαινε σου λεω σε σωστο μαγαζι και αν φοβασαι για την τιμη, μπορεις πρωτα να ρωτησεις τι θα στοιχισει ο ελεγχος.
θα ζητησεις να σου ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΝ τα καλωδια τροφοδοσιας και να τα τοποθετησουν εκει που προβλεπεται.

αν και μετα απο αυτο δεν στρωσουν τα προβληματα, τοτε η πηγη σου εχει βλαβη.

καλη τυχη σε οτι αποφασισεις.

----------


## georged30

Τσεκαρε μηπως εχει συνδεθει το καλωδιο που απαγορευει την αναπαραγωγη video σε καποιο ασχετο σημειο αν θελεις να δουλευουν ολα παντα το συνδεεις με γειωση, αλιως το συνδεεις με την καλωδιωση το χειροφρενου το οποιο ειναι και το σωστο.

----------


## 1kost1

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  ΘΕΡΜΑ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Ξέρω έχω μπλέξει κ το πιο σπουδαίο είναι ότι σε όποιον μάστορα κ να πάω θα θέλει 100 ευρώ για ξήλωμα να το δει κλπβ¦.. που ειδικά αυτό το διάστημα είμαι πιεσμένος λόγο κ της δόσης της εφορίας που έχουμεβ¦.
  Θα ήθελα σας παρακαλώ πολύ (που πιστεύω από τον άλλον μήνα να πάω σε μάστορα) τι να του πω;;; τι να κάνει στις καλωδιώσεις γιατί λίγο με μπερδέψατε. Θα το ξηλώσει που θα το ξηλώσει, τι να προσέξει να κάνει;;;;; :Confused1: 

  Κ πάλι σας ευχαριστώ κ ζητώ συγγνώμη που σας ξανά ρωτώβ¦.. :Unsure:

----------


## p270

ποιος το εχει κανει τοποθετηση; αν το εχει κανει καταστημα τοτε θα πας ε αυτον που το εκανε ,αν παλι το εκανες εσυ θα πας σε καποιο καλο καταστημα τοποθετησεις ηχοσυστηματων αυτοκινητου και θα πεις τι παρουσιαζει και ξερουν αυτοι εκει τι να κοιταξουν

----------


## 1kost1

IMG_20190926_101407.jpgIMG_20190926_100047.jpg  Μετά από σχεδόν ενάμιση μήνα με συνεχείς προσπάθειες  ΜΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ για να βρω τι συμβαίνει κατέληξα στο για να έχει ήχο το gps πρέπει να ανοίγουμε την μηχανή κανονικά να βάζουμε το gps κ να ακλουθούμε την διαδρομήβ¦. ΑΜΑ για του «χ» λόγους κάνουμε μια πολύ μικρή στάση κ σβήσουμε τον κινητήρα δίχως να βγάλουμε το κλειδί κ μετά ανοίξουμε πάλι τον κινητήρα ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΗΧΟ. Γίνεται μουγγό!!!
  Προσπαθώ να συμβιβαστώ με αυτήν την περίεργη ιδιαιτερότητα αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι μεγάλο φάουλ!!!!
  Το άσχημο είναι ότι ταχτικά εκεί που παίζει το ράδιο ξαφνικά «κρεμαει» κ βγάζει την παρακάτω οθόνη που λέει ότι η εφαρμογή σταμάτησε κ θέλει επανεκκίνηση. ΟΤΙ κ να του κάνω δεν λέει ξανά ανοίξει. Πολλές φορές φτάνει σε σημείο να το κάνει ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ φορές ακόμη κ να βγάζω το κλειδί από την μηχανή για κάποια λεπτά. ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ. Προχθές σε μια διαδρομή μεγάλη το έκανε συνέχεια για μιάμιση ώρα!!! Μου έσπασε τα νεύρα. Μπουνιά ήθελα να του δώσω!!!!!!
  Φυσικά το είχα πάρει από έξω κ έτσι δεν παίζει η επιστροφή τουβ¦.. τι να κάνω;;; να κοιτάξω για κάποιο άλλο πιο επώνυμο;;; ξέρω μου βγήκε περίπου με τελωνείο συν εργατικά κάπου στα 600+ ευρώ κ ούτε φυσικά μου περισσεύουν να πάνε στο βρόντοβ¦..
  Έχει αυτό το λειτουργικόβ¦β¦ στην φωτογραφια...

----------

